# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  ALIANZAS ESTRATEGICAS ESPARRAGO

## Rodrigo_Andre

Buenas, Estoy buscando a empresas exportadoras de esparrago para conciliar alianzas estratégicas en ICA.  
Saludos 
RodrigoTemas similares: VENTA ESPARRAGO VERDE Y/O ESPARRAGO BLANCO - PEPINO DE MAR Artículo: Agrobanco promueve alianzas para reforestación en comunidades nativas Artículo: Minagri promoverá alianzas con pequeños agricultores de maca para conquistar mercados Alianzas Estratégicas de AgroFórum.pe Confiep: Perú hace bien en buscar alianzas con potencias para obtener más inversiones

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

RODRIGO, BUEN DÍA
COMO TE CONTACTAMOS. 
SALUDOS 
JACK

----------


## Rodrigo_Andre

Buenos días, mi numero es 967764019 (RPC). 
Saludos
Rodrigo

----------

